# 2005 28Rsds For Sale



## justus6 (Aug 9, 2007)

2005 Outback 28rsds,sleeps 9, Double bunks in front room (great for kids), rear queen slide, dinette slideout, 3 burner stove,oven, microwave, double sink, large refrigerator/freezer, full pantry, full bathroom w/skylight, tub/shower stall, 6 gallon water heater, ducted ac and heater with remote control, lots of storage. Can e-mail pictures if interested. $13,500 obo

e-mail [email protected]


----------

